# Stolen Glock



## new wave archery (May 2, 2008)

Gen 4 Glock 23. stolen today out of my truck. it has a crimson trace laser grip on it also. I know I will never see this gun again but thought Id let you know. Damn full coverage dosent cover anything.


----------



## xtopdawg386x (Dec 31, 2010)

new wave archery said:


> Gen 4 Glock 23. stolen today out of my truck. it has a crimson trace laser grip on it also. I know I will never see this gun again but thought Id let you know. Damn full coverage dosent cover anything.[/QUOT
> 
> I hate a thief !!!!!! I know this is to late for you know but assuming your going to get another fire arm to carry in your car or truck ? I got a gun vault mvb500. I removed my seat in my truck and bolted it to the floor of my truck into a cross member thats run under the truck once in stalled you put the seat back and no one knows it there . I simple put the weapon in the vault when i leave my truck say sitting in the parking lots at like boat ramps or any were i go in and im not carrying it on my person , Its very simple to take out once back in the truck . It will prevent some one from stealing it and will prevent some one using your weapon on some innocent person .


----------



## duckhunter (Oct 8, 2007)

Man I hate that for you . I hope they catch the thief!


----------



## chasin-tail (Oct 8, 2007)

new wave archery said:


> Gen 4 Glock 23. stolen today out of my truck. it has a crimson trace laser grip on it also. I know I will never see this gun again but thought Id let you know. Damn full coverage dosent cover anything.


 
Try your homeowners insurance.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

chasin-tail said:


> Try your homeowners insurance.


*This is a good idea, HO-3's will cover up too $2500 for firearms depending on your company. Even if it was away from your house.*

*On another note I just had one of my kids Ipods stolen from my house and knowing how much effort is put into finding those kind of things by LE ( just saying that because I understand it's not as important as catching murderers and rapists) I Googled all places that bought used electronics and the first place I called had took one in three days earlier and I told them it may be stolen and to hold onto it until I could get the serial #. It matched and property was retrieved and criminal was caught. So don't write off how dumb criminals can be. Just say'n.*


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Did you have the serial number off the gun? If so, it will turn up sooner than later...


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Report the theft and the weapon description and serial # to Law Enforcement Agency . Get it into fcic/ncic, you never know what might happen.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Nothing good about that!:thumbdown:
Just wanted to mention, that you should think twice claiming anything small on your home owners policy.....I was told by an agent that incidents linked to a property or its H.O. policy are held in a database and shared with all insurance companies forever. ....Which means that years from now when you need to renew or change companies your property will be considered a burglery risk because of your past claim.
I Had about $3000 worth of tools stolen out of my truck (most of the tools I NEED EVERY DAY) and claimed it on my H.O. policy , which paid $2000 of it....next thing you know......non-renewed, next company charged me another $1000 a year for the same policy!
It really pays to eat the small losses and keep it out of the public record!


----------



## Sailing_Faith (Mar 11, 2009)

YUP.

It is called the CLUE (Comprehensive Loss... something or other).

It does exist, and is shared between insurance companies.

I have seen mine, IIRC I got instructions to order it from ClarkHoward.com

Hate to hear about your gun, you ought to post the serial number here... never know who might search the internet for it and help get it back to you.



Firefishvideo said:


> Nothing good about that!:thumbdown:
> Just wanted to mention, that you should think twice claiming anything small on your home owners policy.....I was told by an agent that incidents linked to a property or its H.O. policy are held in a database and shared with all insurance companies forever. ....Which means that years from now when you need to renew or change companies your property will be considered a burglery risk because of your past claim.
> I Had about $3000 worth of tools stolen out of my truck (most of the tools I NEED EVERY DAY) and claimed it on my H.O. policy , which paid $2000 of it....next thing you know......non-renewed, next company charged me another $1000 a year for the same policy!
> It really pays to eat the small losses and keep it out of the public record!


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Dam just wondering where you kept the gun in your truck, I have my permit to carry I leave it in ocassionally like going into schools games all that stuff, but unless you were went through by some local teens at night looking for whatever they can find ( being stupid kids, usually not to sophisticated, if doors are locked move onto the next one ) or sounds to me like an inside job from someone that knew u carried it and where, was anything else stolen or just the gun?


----------



## captsi (Feb 26, 2011)

http://pas.fdle.state.fl.us/pas/item/displayGunSearch.a

Always a good one to have handy... I've yet to use it, but I certainly will if I ever buy from someone I don't know.


----------



## new wave archery (May 2, 2008)

I have filled a report with the police they came and dusted the area. I always keep serial numbers for everything. they have every piece of info that you can possible have on all the stuff. gps, Nikon binocs, cell phone, trailer hitch, and some other mis. stuff. just wanted everybody to know that it was stolen incase of someone trying to sell it locally. person to person. home owners will coverthe items but its a 1000 dollar deductable and my insurance will only go up from there. the NRA will cover the gun at no cost but everything else is S.O.L I guess. Just sux.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Just wondering if it was forced entry on the truck? or were the doors unlocked and case just sitting there with gun in full view.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

flukedaddy said:


> Just wondering if it was forced entry on the truck? or were the doors unlocked and case just sitting there with gun in full view.


I'm sure new wave feels bad enough right now without you pouring salt on the wound....we all KNOW how this stuff happens. Just goes to remind us though that it is our responsibility to keep our weapons out of the hands of criminals if possible......I don't leave my weapon in my vehicle unless I have to, and only for a shot period....not overnight ect. A gunsafe that is fastened to the vehicle would be good for those times that I can't carry the weapon because you never know when or where some P.O.S. will rob you blind.


----------



## new wave archery (May 2, 2008)

locked up just for a few hrs. they broke the latch on the back sliding glass and opened the back passenger door. the gun was in my console not in view of anything. they just got luck when they found it when they were stealing everything else in my truck.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

Sailing_Faith said:


> YUP.
> 
> It is called the CLUE (Comprehensive Loss... something or other).
> 
> ...


*Your getting some good and some not so good info here. A clue report does track Claims history and is shared or accessable to all ins companies. BUT, a carrier cannot charge more or deny you coverage if the company did not pay more then $1000 after dedut was met, and they can only do that till the claim is 36 months old then it is gone in the insurance world in Florida anyway. *

*As for the guy above who was non renewed and then had to pay $1000 more. Many things can cause that besides the claim. If there was even 1 day lapse in coverage , it could have been a state rate increase ( happens about every two weeks) the new company may have just been higher normaly, ie , State Farm, Nationwide,Allstate, Travelers, I can 99% of the time beat the crap out of them price wise. I have made 3 Lightning claims all for over 6K and have never been surcharged, then again I have USAA, non profit insurance company ( I know right? Sounds weird saying non profit and insurance in the same sentence) *


----------



## Sailing_Faith (Mar 11, 2009)

TURTLE said:


> *Your getting some good and some not so good info here. A clue report does track Claims history and is shared or accessable to all ins companies. BUT, a carrier cannot charge more or deny you coverage if the company did not pay more then $1000 after dedut was met, and they can only do that till the claim is 36 months old then it is gone in the insurance world in Florida anyway. *
> 
> *As for the guy above who was non renewed and then had to pay $1000 more. Many things can cause that besides the claim. If there was even 1 day lapse in coverage , it could have been a state rate increase ( happens about every two weeks) the new company may have just been higher normaly, ie , State Farm, Nationwide,Allstate, Travelers, I can 99% of the time beat the crap out of them price wise. I have made 3 Lightning claims all for over 6K and have never been surcharged, then again I have USAA, non profit insurance company ( I know right? Sounds weird saying non profit and insurance in the same sentence) *


[OT]Thanks for the clarification, not sure how this fits with your reply but FWIW,

When I saw my own CLUE, it was 2009. It reflected my $14,000 claim from Ivan... which was (just) over 5 years prior.

It is good to hear you are happy with what you pay with USAA. I have them, and perceive that I pay too much, but would not want to shop around with the wiring issue causing so many folks problems.[/OT]

Also FWIW, I have changed my in-vehicle carry arrangement as a result of this thread, so the OP's loss has potentially helped someone else.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Firefishvideo said:


> I'm sure new wave feels bad enough right now without you pouring salt on the wound....we all KNOW how this stuff happens. Just goes to remind us though that it is our responsibility to keep our weapons out of the hands of criminals if possible......I don't leave my weapon in my vehicle unless I have to, and only for a shot period....not overnight ect. A gunsafe that is fastened to the vehicle would be good for those times that I can't carry the weapon because you never know when or where some P.O.S. will rob you blind.


* Give me a break Fire, definately did not intend on insulting anyone if I did, figured if Wave did'nt want to talk about it he would not have posted on a an internet forum, just was looking for "the rest of the story" as Paul would say there is absolutely more than one way to be robbed, doors unlocked, cars left running while you go in convenient store, etc, I have seen allot of my fellow citizens that are way to trustworthy of the criminal element, they are all around us and increasing, slower in this area as opossed to other parts of the country but none the less. I was wondering if someone steals your gun and grinds down serial are there other ways to identify the owner. I would be scared to death to buy a weapon with no serial # I guess even then they could re-stamp with fake numbers :blink:.*


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Here is one for sale. NOT YOURS i dont think i dont know the guy hes just selling the same gun.
http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f68/glock-23-a-86553/


----------



## chasin-tail (Oct 8, 2007)

TURTLE said:


> *This is a good idea, HO-3's will cover up too $2500 for firearms depending on your company. Even if it was away from your house.*
> 
> *On another note I just had one of my kids Ipods stolen from my house and knowing how much effort is put into finding those kind of things by LE ( just saying that because I understand it's not as important as catching murderers and rapists) I Googled all places that bought used electronics and the first place I called had took one in three days earlier and I told them it may be stolen and to hold onto it until I could get the serial #. It matched and property was retrieved and criminal was caught. So don't write off how dumb criminals can be. Just say'n.*


 
I'm sure your Dedectible is more than your loss....I was just throwing this out there...if they stole more than your Ded...file a claim!!


----------



## ZombieKiller (Jul 26, 2010)

Thieves are, many times, dumb enough to strike twice. I had a buddy back in Lincoln, NE have his SUV broken into overnight a couple of years ago, and they stole several hundred $$ worth of rods/reels/other stuff. Too small of a theft to justify getting insurance involved. It was a ballsy move, but he baited them back within the month by intentionally leaving rods/reels/etc in plain sight. As soon as they pulled up, he jotted down the plate number and called the law dogs. Never got his sh*t back, but the 2 dudes that were caught were accused and convicted of the previous theft, along with several others in the neighborhood. If you're wanting to have fun, I'll bring the Stella and the AR, you bring the pop-tarts and NoDoz.


----------

